# كيفية تصنيع المبيدات الحشرية من الألف الى الياء "الحلقة الاولى"



## م/المهدى بكر (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........أخوانى فى الله.....
سوف أقوم بمشيئة الله عزوجل وفضله سبحانه وتعالى على بشرح كل ما يتعلق بصناعة المبيدات الحشرية كمشروع متكامل
 فى صورة حلقات متتالية لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله تعالى...سائلآ المولى عزوجل ان ينفع هذا الكلام جميع أخوانى المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الارض وأن يتقدموا فى اعمالهم الى الامام وأن يكون سببآ فى سعة أرزاقهم......آميييييييييييين
 وأن ينفعنى الله بهذا الكلام فى الآخرة وأن يتقبله منى بدون ذرة رياء خالصا لوجه العظيم سبحانه وتعالى.....آمييييين
ملخص ما يتم تناوله وشرحه فى المبيدات الحشرية فى الحلقات القادمة أن شاء الله تعالى... ويتضمن الآتى....
:84:كيفية التعامل مع المواد السامة الداخلة فى التصنيع
:84:أماكن بيعها وشراءها 
:84:اماكن بيع وشراء العبوات اللازمة للتعبئة
:84:كيفية تصنيع مبيدات الصراصير "العجينة السحرية_رش سائل للصراصير_رش بودرة للصراصير"
:84:كيفية تصنيع مبيدات الفئران"سموم توضع على الاطعمة_بسكويت للفئران _منفرات للفئران لمنع دخولها_بندق باللون الازرق للفئران_وغيرها الكثير......."
:84:مبيدات للبعوض"رش سائل _منفرات للبعوض_زيوت يدعك بها الوجه لابعاد البعوض_ وغيرها الكثير..........."
:84:مبيدات للذباب "اوراق لاصقة لصيد الذباب"
:84:مبيدات للنمل"رش سائل _رش بودرة"
:84:مبيدات للبق و عثة الفراش "سوائل -بودرة"
:84:كيفية أختبارقوة الابادة للمبيدات المصنوعة بالطرق العلمية المتبعة عالميا

أخوانى فى الله...... أذا كان يوجد اى استفسار عن أى شىء فأرجوا التنبية......... 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وفى السماء رزقكم وما توعدون "صدق الله العظيم


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (22 مايو 2009)

بسم والله والصلاه على افضل المرسلين محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مهندسا العظيم المهندس المهدى بكر والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جميعا 
لست من هواه ارسال تعليقات او طلبات ويعلم الله ذلك حتى لو لم اعلمها بل كنت انتظر دائما ان يسال غيرى وانا اقرأ 
لكن طبيعه المهندس الذى نقلنا الى مكان بداخل انفسنا وقلوبنا حيث كان سببا لهذه الألفه بل واعطى لملقتى المهندسين العرب جغلتنى لا اتحكم فى نفسى فى الكتابه اليه والاعتراف بالجميل 
الرجل لا ينتظر منا الاستفسارات بل يعلم ماذا نريد
لكنى اكتب له اليوم حتى ادعو الله له ان يجزيه الله عنا خيرا


----------



## المهندس ma (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
بارك اللة فيك وسوف ننتظر الحلقات على احر من الجمر لاننا نحتاج اليها الان 
فى فصل الصيف  ويارب تكون بصورة مبسطة


----------



## FILISH (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و الصلاةةو السلام

على اشرف خلق الله لا احب ان اكون من الشاكرين فقط للمهندس العظيم المهدى بكر لكى انال اعجاب من فى المنتدى 

لكن يعلم الله كم اكن له و لمن يفكر مثله فى مساعدة الاخرين الاحترام و التقدير لانهم لا يحملولو افكاكر الانا

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## athersaeed1970 (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اخي العزبز


----------



## الجعفرى (2 يونيو 2009)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> بسم والله والصلاه على افضل المرسلين محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مهندسا العظيم المهندس المهدى بكر والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جميعا
> لست من هواه ارسال تعليقات او طلبات ويعلم الله ذلك حتى لو لم اعلمها بل كنت انتظر دائما ان يسال غيرى وانا اقرأ
> لكن طبيعه المهندس الذى نقلنا الى مكان بداخل انفسنا وقلوبنا حيث كان سببا لهذه الألفه بل واعطى لملقتى المهندسين العرب جغلتنى لا اتحكم فى نفسى فى الكتابه اليه والاعتراف بالجميل
> ...



انا اؤيد هذا الراى بشدة


----------



## بسارية (2 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله نشكر لك أخى الكريم مجهودك معنا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شريف بحر (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكمممممممممممممممم


----------



## شريف بحر (3 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم --------------------------------


----------



## neji (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله حيرا و زاد في ميزان حستاتك.
ننتظر أول الحلقات الموشوقة باذن الله تعالى. و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## سعيد كروم (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز المهندس المهدي يعلم الله مدي تقديري لشخصك الكريم وليس لي اي طلبات سوي ان يبارك الله فيك وفي صحتك ويكفيك شر الحاقدين لتستمر في نفع العباد بعلمك مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## masgeed (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هل الموضوع:14:


----------



## اسم مخالف 29 (4 يونيو 2009)

لن أستطيع المواصلة فى الوقت الحالى


----------



## خالد م ع (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفى علمكم وزادكم علما وايمانا ولعلكم بالف خير وننتظر موضوع المبيدات الحشرية بفارغ الصبر ونرجو ان نكون من تلامذتكم


----------



## athersaeed1970 (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## امل سحيم (5 يونيو 2009)

*الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق اللة سيدنا محمد*
* نشكر لك أخى الكريم مجهوداتك معنا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكورا يا اخى اين باقى الحلقات ارجو من الله ان يكون المانع خير


----------



## اسم مخالف 29 (6 يونيو 2009)

الحلقة الأولى 

صناعة بودرة الصراصير 
Crawling insects killer​Raw materials
Talc powder – deltamethrin – malathion – Lambada – tetramethrin – isobutanol – ethyl acetate
Procedure 
1- dissolve the defined amount of deltamethrin in the suitable amount of ethyl acetate 
2- dissolve the defined amount of lambada or tetramethrin in the suitable solvent that may be isobutanol 
3- add the previous two solution to each other 
4- add the defined amount of malathion to the mixture 
5- added the defined percentage of solution to the suitable amount of talc powder and shake very well.. ​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررررررررر اخوي لكن اين النسب


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

م/ المهدي بكر قال:


> لن أستطيع المواصلة فى الوقت الحالى


 


م/ المهدي بكر قال:


> الحلقة الأولى
> 
> صناعة بودرة الصراصير
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
آسف أخوانى الكرام لتأخيرى فى الكتابة فى هذا الموضوع لظروف العمل..........
ثانيا أنا لم أقوم بكتابة هذة الردود ولا بكتابة هذة التركيبة التعجيزية التى أن دلت فتدل على أن هذا الأنسان نيته ليست فيها خير .........
ولماذا يدخل بنفس أسمى فى هذا المنتدى فأن كانت نيته خير ويريد فعلا افادة أخوانه هنا فليدخل بأسم آخر ويفيد الجميع مما علمه الله...........
ولماذا يقوم بالرد وكأنه أنا أنه لا يستطيع الكتابة فى الوقت الحالى
ولذلك أردت التنبية فقط بينى وبين هذا الشخص لان الفرق مابين أسمى وأسمه هو فقط فى حرف الياء
وأيضا فى عدد المشاركات...............


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 يونيو 2009)

حمد الله علي السلامه يامهندس المهدى بكر عمومآ احنا استغربنا المشاركه المزوره علشان مش ده اسلوبك وثانيآ انه عضو جديد وانشاء الله الاداره سوف تتخذ الازم مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## الجعفرى (11 يونيو 2009)

كان الله فى عونك استاذى

ترى لما دخل هذا الشخص باسمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اكيد لما لك من سمعة طيبة وثقة فى قلوبنا جميعا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 يونيو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> كان الله فى عونك استاذى
> 
> ترى لما دخل هذا الشخص باسمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اكيد لما لك من سمعة طيبة وثقة فى قلوبنا جميعا


 


سعيد كروم قال:


> حمد الله علي السلامه يامهندس المهدى بكر عمومآ احنا استغربنا المشاركه المزوره علشان مش ده اسلوبك وثانيآ انه عضو جديد وانشاء الله الاداره سوف تتخذ الازم مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله كل الخير أخوانى الأعزاء على كلامكم الطيب:56::56::56:


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الضونصيح (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور علي الشرح الوافي وهذا مايحتاجه الناس من توعية لمثل هذه الصناعات ومعرفة خطورتها
وفقك الله


----------



## سعيدأبواحمد (7 يوليو 2009)

ايها المهندس مهدي المحترم لقدسبق وان كتبت هذه المشاركه من مده طويله ووعدت بان يكون هنالك حلقات عن الموضوع المطروح لكني اتفاجأ اليوم بأنك تعيد نفس الكتابه دون ان تطرح الحلق الثانيه منه وانا بصراحه لا اعلم ماذا تريد من كل هذا , هل تريد ايمدحك الناس على هذا الموضوع الوهمي الذي تستمر باعادته على الناس ام ماذا ارجو الأيضاح من حضرتكم


----------



## mido_lordship (7 يوليو 2009)

سعيدأبواحمد قال:


> ايها المهندس مهدي المحترم لقدسبق وان كتبت هذه المشاركه من مده طويله ووعدت بان يكون هنالك حلقات عن الموضوع المطروح لكني اتفاجأ اليوم بأنك تعيد نفس الكتابه دون ان تطرح الحلق الثانيه منه وانا بصراحه لا اعلم ماذا تريد من كل هذا , هل تريد ايمدحك الناس على هذا الموضوع الوهمي الذي تستمر باعادته على الناس ام ماذا ارجو الأيضاح من حضرتكم


 يا أخي الله اعلم ظروف عباده وبعدين الشغل مابيرحم حداااااااااا 
وبالنهايه هو هو مش مجبور علي ان يقدم علمه غيره يحتفظ به لنفسه 
ولكن نامل ان يكمل هذا الموضوع الشيق واللي ان شاء الله هنستفيد منه كلناااااااااااا ومن يعمل بالمجال بالاخص اصة ان انتاج المبيدات يحتاج تكاليف وامكانيات لذللك انا منتظر شخصيا هذا الموضوع الشيق :77:


----------



## اسامة طو (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكووووووور


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (11 يوليو 2009)

سعيدأبواحمد قال:


> ايها المهندس مهدي المحترم لقدسبق وان كتبت هذه المشاركه من مده طويله ووعدت بان يكون هنالك حلقات عن الموضوع المطروح لكني اتفاجأ اليوم بأنك تعيد نفس الكتابه دون ان تطرح الحلق الثانيه منه وانا بصراحه لا اعلم ماذا تريد من كل هذا , هل تريد ايمدحك الناس على هذا الموضوع الوهمي الذي تستمر باعادته على الناس ام ماذا ارجو الأيضاح من حضرتكم


 
السلام عليكم أخ سعيد
مرحبا بك عضوا جديدا فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
وأرجو أن تكون قد قرأت قوانين الملتقى وخصوصا الإحترام المتبادل بين رواد الملتقى بعضهم البعض
أولا حضرتك بدأت كلامك بأيها المهندس مهدى وهذا لا يليق من ناحية الكياسه حيث أنك كان لابد أن تقول السلام عليكم وتبدأ حوارك
ثانيا الأخ مهدى كتب فعلا فى الموضوع ده ولكنه لم يعيد أى شىء مما كتبه وحيث أنك جديد فى الملتقى سأوضح لك
هناك أيقونه تدعى اقتباس عند ضغطك عليها تكتب ردك تحت النص الأصلى الذى ترد عليه كما فعلت انا بالظبط


ثالثا وحتى إن كرر الأخ مهدى ما كتبه فإنه لا يتقاضى أجرا على ذلك وأنت ليس من حقك بأى شكل كان أن تتكلم بهذا الأسلوب الذى لا ينم عن شخصية ناضجه بالمرة

رابعا : هل حضرتك ساحر أو تعلم الغيب؟؟؟ هل شققت عن قلب الرجل وعرفت إنه يريد أن يمدحه المادحون ؟؟؟ مش هقول ليك الا إتق الله وأحسن الظن بإخوانك

خامسا : مكنش فى داعى تختم كلامك بحضرتك لإنك من البداية لم تراعى أداب الحوار اللبق

فى النهايه أوجه إعتذارى لأخى وصديقى العزيز المهدى وبقولك إذا طعنت من الخلف فأعلم أنك فى المقدمة


----------



## حسين مرجان (12 يوليو 2009)

ارجو ان تكتب الأسماء التجارية للمواد المستخدمة وأريد معرفة طريقة عمل المبيدات بدون رائحة نفاذة حيث انها مطلوبة جداو شكرا"


----------



## ganaa (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم اللة كل خير ان شاء الله وننتظر


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (23 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله في جهودك ونحن بانتظارك*
عربى*عربى​


----------



## ganaa (26 يوليو 2009)

*الله يباركلك انت وامثالك*

استاذنا المهندس بكر كنت ابحث عن صديق واستاذ الجاء الية عند الحاجة ووجدت مشاركات اخواننا لك واحترامهم لك والدفاع عنك فانت تقدم المعلومة بلا ثمن من وجهة نظرهم وكنك تقبض الثمن فى عون اللة لك ففى حديث عن سيد الخلق فيما معناه: الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخية اخيك فى الله ابو جنة (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)
اخ العزيز ننتظر ما وعتنا


----------



## zfoxa (28 يوليو 2009)

والله الى الأن ما شوفنا شرح ولا شئ ارجوا المصداقيه بالكلام


----------



## مريمية (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا منتظرين الموضوع


----------



## يوسف الغريب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ننتظر هذة التركيبات على احر من الجمر يا مهندسنا العزيز فى اقرب فرصة ممكنة ولو على فترات 
دمت لنا بالمعلومات يا باشمهندس :33:


----------



## تاجر مبيدات (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس يا ريت اى وسيلة اتصال بسيادتك للاهمية بخصوص الموضوع و اظن ان الاسم بيوضح طبيعة شغلى انا موجود حاليا بالمنتدى بس مش عارف حتى ابعتلك رسالة خاصة


----------



## a-cad (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر*

مشكور اخي الكريم وجعله الله في صحائفك يوم القيامة


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك........
أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية وعلى الجميع باليمن والبركات...
:56::56::56:*​


----------



## ليل السهارى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك بشده يا كبير المهندسين
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## herb (21 أكتوبر 2009)

استرجعت كل التعليقات ..............مرة شكر....... مرة مدح...........مرة منتظرين الاسماء............والى الان لا جديد
لعل المانع خير............و لا يوجد ما يدل على العنوان .........غير الشكر على المجهود الفظيع الذى بصراحة لم اشعر به فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اين التركيبات والشرح هل ممكن الرد


----------



## maramadan (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الى المهندس / المهدى بكر 
تحية واجلال لجهودك الرائعة وعميق الشكر لأمانتك العلمية. 
أنا عضو جديد و معجب بالمواضيع التى تناقشها.
أرجو أفادتى فى كيفية تصنيع الغراء السريع الsupper glue بنسبه واماكن بيع الخامات واسماءها التجارية وكيفية التعبئة وذلك للتجارة.


----------



## sma_2006 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## sma_2006 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك


----------



## سعيد كروم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الغالي المهندس مهدي طمأني عليك:56:


----------



## ربيع ملاطم (15 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله أن هناك أشخاص يتعلمون ويعلمون .......... بارك الله فيك علي مجهوداتك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس المحبةالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نرجوا منك ان تطمئنا على المهندس مهدى بكر


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم الحمد لله علي سلامتك نحن نتظر الموضوع علي أحر من الجمر


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (15 فبراير 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اود ان اوجه رساله للجميع وهى ان للحق رجال نعرفهم به وهو يعلو وسائدهم ورؤسهم فهذا الاخ الفاضل الكريم الذى اتمنى من الله ان يجعل هذا العمل وغيره علم ينتفع به الى يوم القيامه ليس بمجبر ان يخرج تفاصيل من اسرار شغله ولكن هذا العمل ابتغاء مرضات الله ولا نزكى على الله احدا ونحسبه كذلك
فهل يستحق ان يهاجم من شخص او اخر لا يعرف عن ظروفه شيئا ولا يلتمس له العزر
انه لاخ كريم جواد انتظروا منه المزيد
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## gogo_run9 (17 مارس 2010)

*رغم إعجابي بما قرأت*

أعجبت جداً بالتفاني في إعطاء المعلومة السليمة وطلب الأجر من الله
ولكن ساءني الأستطراد وغياب صاحب الفكرة وجعلها للتشويق فقط
ف..أين المعلومات ومتى ستبدأ الحلقة الأولى
وتعقيب صاحب الفكرة يدل على متابعته
لكن
متى تبدأ الحلقات 
مع خالص تقديري وإحترامي للجميع
خاصة صاحب الفكرة:63:
:31::31::31::31::31::31:


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهدى بكر جزاك الله خيرا على كل مواضيعك الرائعة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك وجميع الاتخوة بالملتقى بالاجماع تتمنى منك استكمال هذا الموضوع الهام جدا جدا فرجاء الا تخذلنا فى ذلك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطية سعدو (21 مارس 2010)

ان هذا الموضوع يستحق الاهتمام والتقدير ونحن بانتظار المعلومات المفيدة 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2010)

ننتظر المزيد من الاستاذ الجميل مهدى


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (18 أبريل 2010)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اين طريقة التصنبع والشرح


----------



## ناصر المتولى (9 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (29 يونيو 2010)

الاخ والاستاذ الكريم المهدى بكر لم اجد موضوع الا وجدت سيادتكم تقتلوة شرحا لخدمة عباد اللة ولوجة اللة الكريم لقد طال الانتظار لذلك الموضوع الجديد لعل المانع خيرا ولعلك فى اتم الصحة باذن اللة وجزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ا ميل (2 يوليو 2010)

لماذا كل هذا التخير على الرد على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## ا ميل (6 يوليو 2010)

لماذا كل هذا التخير يا استاذ مهدى


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل كنت ابحث هذة الايام فى نفس الموضوع الذى وعدنا بة الاخ الكريم المهدى بكر فوجدة القليل على النت فأردة ان انقلة لكم لحين ان نطمئن على المهندس الكريم المهدى بكر ويكمل لنا الطريق كما عهدنا منة واليكم ما وجدتة :
1-سائل لقتل الذباب والناموس المواد المستخدمة 
2 كيلو بيريثرم مسحوق
1 كيلو نفتالين
100 جرام سترونالة
18 لتر كيروسين( صفيحة )
100 جرام د.د.ت نقى 100%
طريقة التصنيع : يوضع البيريثرم فى الكيروسين ويترك مع التقليب من حين الى اخر لمدة اسبوع ثم يضاف النفتالين وال د.د.ت النقى وبعدها يترك مع التقليب لمدة يوم ثم يرشح للتصفية بقطعة قماش لفصل الرواسب التى تركها البيريثرم وبعد ذلك تضاف السترونالة لكى تكسب الرائحة المقبولة ثم يعبأ بعد ذلك .
2- سائل لقتل البق والصراصير 
1 كيلو د.د.ت نقى 100%
4 لتر كيروسين
5 لتر بنزين 
طريقة التصنيع :
يذاب ال د.د.ت فى الكيروسين والبنزين ويترك لمدة ثلاث ايام مع التقليب من حين الى اخر لكى يذوب ال د.د.ت فى البنزين والكيروسين جيدا ثم يعبأ فى الزجاجات الخاصة 
وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء وندعوا من اللة ان يعود الينا المهندس المهدى بكر على خير حال


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2010)

سوف يقفل الموضوع لعدم متابعة صاحب الموضوع لموضوعه ورد الأسئلة المطروحة وأرجو من الأخ م/المهدى بكر أرسال رسالة قصيرة لي لكي أفتح الموضوع عند رجوعه للموضوع ومحاولة الرد على الأستفسارات شاكر للجميع طول الأنتظار وبالتوفيق ....


----------



## محمود حجازي (12 يوليو 2010)

ماده ال د د ت ماده محظوره من السبعنيات


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (12 يوليو 2010)

محمود حجازي قال:


> ماده ال د د ت ماده محظوره من السبعنيات


الى الاخ العزيز انا كما قلت انا وجدت تلك التركيبة على النت ولم اقل انى جربتة او اى شىء فعذرا ان كان بها اى شىء ممنوع كما تفضلت ولكنها موجودة عند بائعى المبيدات الحشرية المتخصصين وشكرا لك على التوضيح


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

تم فتح الموضوع وكل الهلا فيك من جديد أخي العزيز م/المهدى بكر


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير حقيقي انا عايز اتعرف عليك بجد يا ريت ترسل لي رقم تليفونك او ايميلك الشخصي انا اسمي حسام عزت من مصر


----------



## النجار2000 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله نشكر لك أخى الكريم مجهودك معنا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## محمودالسويسى (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## محمودالسويسى (18 أغسطس 2010)

متشكر لهذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## oshema (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
شهر مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير​ 
أرجو حذف الموضوع أو اقفالة لأنه معلق لأكثر من سنة ويظهر فيه الآستخفاف بعقول :3: الأخوة الأعضاء وخروجه عن حدود المصداقية ​ 
وشكرا​


----------

